# HILFE!!! bekomme dieses komische Freilaufritzel nicht ab



## Icke84 (4. August 2007)

hi,

also ich hab mir letztens ne DMR Revolder SS Nabe gekauft und hab mir das Monty freilaufritzel bestellt, da letzteres aber erst später kommt habe ich mir zum übergang in nem fahrradladen dieses Freilaufritzel gekauft.







jetzt will ich es aber wieder abbekommen, damit ich das monty benutzen kann.
nur hat dieses ritzel nicht die 4 nuten, sondern nur 2 so schmale, kennt jemand die lösung wie ich jetzt vorgehen soll? das ritzel kann acuh kaputt gehen, hat nur 9 gekostet. nur das gewinde der dmr sollte schon ganz bleiben 

hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. August 2007)

zerleg das teil bis nur noch der innenring auf der nabe ist. den kannst denn vorsichtig da wo die sperrklinken sitzen in den schraubstock spannen und das rad drehen. so geht es aufjedenfall runter und mit ein bisschen glück bleibt es heile... wenn es kaputt geht ist ja auch nicht wild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. August 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> zerleg das teil bis nur noch der innenring auf der nabe ist. den kannst denn vorsichtig da wo die sperrklinken sitzen in den schraubstock spannen und das rad drehen. so geht es aufjedenfall runter und mit ein bisschen glück bleibt es heile... wenn es kaputt geht ist ja auch nicht wild



Entweder so oder wenn es sich schon richtig festgefressen hat musst du mit der Drehmeldrehnscheibe oder sowas ein geraden Schliz reinschneiden der auch bis zum Gewinde gehn kann. Damit nimmst du die Spannung raus. Ich bekomm mit der Methode vom hst_trialer meine Starrritzel leider nicht von der Nabe weil die bei mir so Bombenfest draufsitzen. Ich schneid halt wie gesagt immer diesen Schliz rein und schlag das Ritzel dann immer mit Keil und Hammer runter und es funzt perfekt.


----------



## sdh (4. August 2007)

du kannst auch n hebel auf den freilauf schweissen!!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (4. August 2007)

@sdh.....lass ma lieber.....is meiner meinung nach die schlechteste idee


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. August 2007)

abflexen und fertig . so sit mein altes ritzel auch abgegangen  musst bloss ein bisschen aufpassen das du nicht zu weit sägst


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2007)

hehe, tja marcus du hast es ja schon vermutet aber wer nicht warten kann...

das bekommen wir schon irgentwie runter...


----------



## Icke84 (5. August 2007)

boar,

ich habs jetzt so gemacht wie hst_trialer gesagt hat, aber es bewegt sich nichts.
hab leider kein drehmel hier.

wie kann das denn jetzt schon so fest sein, bin doch nur 2 tage damit gefahren, is ja zum kotzeln 

mh, jemand noch ne andere lösung außer dem drehmel?

aber danke schonmal


----------



## Sherco (5. August 2007)

Flex es ab. Hat anders keinen sinn.

Hat bei mir auch super geklapt.
Nicht ganz bis zum gewinde,den rest abschlagen.


----------



## Icke84 (5. August 2007)

wie hast es gefelxt? diagonal zum gewinde?

weil die nabe is noch eingespeicht. hab jetzt keine lust die auszubauen.
oder hast es auch mit eingespeichter nabe geamcht?


----------



## isah (5. August 2007)

Kerbe rein flexen, mit'm Meissel abschlagen. (Trau ich mich kaum oeffentlich zu schreiben..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. August 2007)

geh zu ner schlosserwerkstatt, die machen das ding warm, dann holen sie es mit der schraubstockmethode runter und dann zahlst du dem schlosser ein bier (oder hast im günstisten fall schon ein kühles bierchen im rucksack dabei....)


----------



## Sherco (6. August 2007)

einfach reinschneiden und auf die speichen aufpassen und wie beschrieben mitm meißel rauskloppen.


----------



## misanthropia (6. August 2007)

drehst du denn auch richtig rum. wenn du den freilauf einklemmst, musst dudas rad gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen.
Ansonsten hättest du in der Suchfunktion auch noch jede Menge tipps bekommen aber wenn der kaputt gehen kann ist es nur ne frage der gewalt. die Nuten taugen meiner meinung nach ohnehin nicht. du kannst höchstens versuchen mit kriechöl das ganze noch zu bearbeiten und demnächst vor der Montage kupferpaste aufs gewinde schmieren. meinen letzten freilauf habe ich abbekommen, indem ich die Kurbel (sie war ohnehin kaputt) ausgebohrt habe   aber da du die nabe noch behalten willst....


----------



## Icke84 (6. August 2007)

so, habs ab, danke jungs

wollts heute endlich abbekommen weil das monty ritzel angekommen is, und da war ich so wütend das ich nochmal richtig geruppt habe und dann gings, also die sache mitn schraubstock.

und das monty ritzel is jetzt drauf, voll geil. so viele einrastpunkte...nichts im vergleich zu meiner deore nabe


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. August 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> so, habs ab, danke jungs
> 
> wollts heute endlich abbekommen weil das monty ritzel angekommen is, und da war ich so wütend das ich nochmal richtig geruppt habe und dann gings, also die sache mitn schraubstock.
> 
> und das monty ritzel is jetzt drauf, voll geil. so viele einrastpunkte...nichts im vergleich zu meiner deore nabe



Da soll noch mal einer behaupten Gewalt wäre keine Lösung


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. August 2007)

Apropos Monty Ritzel...Habs jetzt scheinbar kleinbekommen und will es demontieren zum Warten,Reperieren.
Ich habe den passenden SchlÃ¼ssel komme aber komme nicht weiter da der Freilauf an der Kurbel sitzt und ich darum keinen Hebel nutzen kann als wenn ich den z.B. am LR hÃ¤tte.
Ich habe jetzt knapp 1 1/2 Stunden versucht:
Kurbel in den Schraubstock,schlÃ¼ssel(den mit den vie Nocken,passt haargenau in die Verzahnung) und dann den SchlÃ¼ssel in nen FranzosenschlÃ¼ssel gepackt(die dinger,wo man durch Drehen am Hebel jede SchraubengrÃ¶Ãe einstellen kann,falls es einem nicht klar ist) und dann gib ihm...klappt nicht,und wenn ich richtig Gewalt ausÃ¼be,verdreht sch der SchlÃ¼ssel,weil die Verzahnung nur sehr niedrig ist.
Und ja ich drehe in die richtige Richtung,in die Richtung in der der Freilauf beim drehen auf macht,sprich wenn man die Kurbel mit dem Freillauf zu sich auf den tisch legt,ganz normal nach links.
Ich komme hier echt nicht weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. August 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Apropos Monty Ritzel...Habs jetzt scheinbar kleinbekommen und will es demontieren zum Warten,Reperieren.
> Ich habe den passenden SchlÃ¼ssel komme aber komme nicht weiter da der Freilauf an der Kurbel sitzt und ich darum keinen Hebel nutzen kann als wenn ich den z.B. am LR hÃ¤tte.
> Ich habe jetzt knapp 1 1/2 Stunden versucht:
> Kurbel in den Schraubstock,schlÃ¼ssel(den mit den vie Nocken,passt haargenau in die Verzahnung) und dann den SchlÃ¼ssel in nen FranzosenschlÃ¼ssel gepackt(die dinger,wo man durch Drehen am Hebel jede SchraubengrÃ¶Ãe einstellen kann,falls es einem nicht klar ist) und dann gib ihm...klappt nicht,und wenn ich richtig Gewalt ausÃ¼be,verdreht sch der SchlÃ¼ssel,weil die Verzahnung nur sehr niedrig ist.
> ...



So wie es auf dem Bild zu sehn ist prÃ¤parieren und dann mit einem passenden MaulschlÃ¼ssel und einem RingschlÃ¼ssel oder Rohr als VerlÃ¤ngerung abschrauben. Hab ich schon etliche Male bei paar FreilÃ¤ufen in der Form gemacht und es gab nie Probs   

Edit: Wenn es doch zu straff gehn sollte dann etwas WD 40 von oben reinsprÃ¼hn und dann das Teil mit nem HeiÃluftfÃ¶n erwÃ¤rmen


----------



## NewbTrialeR (6. August 2007)

also ich hatte meins durch einen kräftigen tritt abbekommen aber jehtz kommt ja nochma dieses billig ding ab .. naja mal schauen wie das so will


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. August 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> So wie es auf dem Bild zu sehn ist prÃ¤parieren und dann mit einem passenden MaulschlÃ¼ssel und einem RingschlÃ¼ssel oder Rohr als VerlÃ¤ngerung abschrauben. Hab ich schon etliche Male bei paar FreilÃ¤ufen in der Form gemacht und es gab nie Probs
> 
> Edit: Wenn es doch zu straff gehn sollte dann etwas WD 40 von oben reinsprÃ¼hn und dann das Teil mit nem HeiÃluftfÃ¶n erwÃ¤rmen



Super,danke,ein Bild sagt mehr als Tausend Worte
Hab halt auf die Schnelle nicht an sowas gedacht.Morgen bau ich mir des dann zusammen.
Danke nochmal
Martin


----------

